# Has Lux Tax been removed for 2003 cars...?



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

Jon: I read an article in Roundel last night that indicatd that the Lux Tax no longer applies to 2003 cars... Is this true...?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yes (for cars bought in 2003 that is)


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

yes (for cars bought in 2003 that is)

Meaning what, I have to wait until January 03' before I order the car...?:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

steve dunham said:


> *yes (for cars bought in 2003 that is)
> 
> Meaning what, I have to wait until January 03' before I order the car...?:dunno: *


If you pay for the car in 2002, you will pay lux tax.

If you pay for the car in 2003, no lux tax.

(Deposits don't count)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *If you pay for the car in 2002, you will pay lux tax.
> If you pay for the car in 2003, no lux tax.
> (Deposits don't count) *


:thumbup:


----------

